# Sweet Sweet Mommie!



## Ringer (Jul 19, 2008)

What a sweet darling. A must read

http://www.fundforanimals.org/rabbit/stories/mother_rabbit.html


----------



## Jenk (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, that story's so bittersweet....It makes me feel :tears2:and :hearts:at the same time. 

Thank you for sharing it.

Jenk


----------



## Ringer (Jul 20, 2008)

Wasn't she just the most darling bunny ever? Waiting to let go until her babies were 8 weeks old! She was sickly from the hurricane but pressed on anyway. What a dear. Made me cry so much when I read she didn't make it. But at least the babies are happy now, just the way she would have wanted. 

Rest in peace sweet Mommie. Binky free and lots of fresh hay, fruit and veggies.


----------



## Jenk (Jul 20, 2008)

*Ringer wrote: *


> Wasn't she just the most darling bunny ever? Waiting to let go until her babies were 8 weeks old! She was sickly from the hurricane but pressed on anyway. What a dear. Made me cry so much when I read she didn't make it. But at least the babies are happy now, just the way she would have wanted.
> 
> Rest in peace sweet Mommie. Binky free and lots of fresh hay, fruit and veggies.


I'm tearing up all over again just reading your response....It's so true: She was incredible, remaining in her weakening body to ensure her babies' well-being. :hearts::hug:


----------



## Ringer (Jul 20, 2008)

I am amazed that her body was able to produce the milk the babies needed. More evidence of the power of a mother and the will to take good care of her babies. Then to go the full 8weeks that they needed and then to let go. Well that's even more than instinct. 

I am so glad that the rescuers were able to help her and get her to safety, I wonder how she sustained the pregnancy through all of the hardship and not having enough to eat. I wonder if her campanion rabbit was the babies' father? 

Gosh some stories just get to you.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet but so sad.:cry2


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 21, 2008)

Awww, bless that little Mom's heart. It's so sweet of her, but such a sad story. :tears2:


----------



## chinmom (Jul 21, 2008)

That was so sweet, but so sad...I can't even imagine what that the little Mommie Rabbit must have gone through. She was so brave to hold on for her little ones; I can only hope that we can have an ounce of the strength that she showed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, what a story! She was a brave bunny, lost her home & people, staying alive in New Orleans floods, what a great bunny.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 22, 2008)

She was the definition of a "Mother"..


----------

